# Carpet Glued On OLD linoleum-HELP



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes you should be concerned about asbestos.
But it is encapsulated in the tile, so as long as you do not scrape or sand, you are in the clear. But you would be wise to hire an abatement team to remove the lino.
You could get fresh underlay, but you cannot install on carpet.
But if the carpet can be removed, leaving just the lino, then new underlay can go over that.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> try using kerosene


And a lighter?


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

That would definately take care of the carpet!


----------



## flooring dude (Sep 30, 2007)

Florcraft said:


> Yes you should be concerned about asbestos.
> But it is encapsulated in the tile, so as long as you do not scrape or sand, you are in the clear. But you would be wise to hire an abatement team to remove the lino.
> You could get fresh underlay, but you cannot install on carpet.
> But if the carpet can be removed, leaving just the lino, then new underlay can go over that.


 
This sounds like the best pssible way.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

This thread post is over 2 years old............:huh: ?


----------

